

Ask HN: How to get an iOS 4.3 iThing for testing? Anybody have one for sale? - egb

For a long time now, I&#x27;ve worked hard to keep my apps running on every iDevice ever made, from the original iPhones on up.  But as part of the push towards iOS7, Xcode no longer builds armv6 code and so it&#x27;s iOS 4.3+ only.<p>BUT - I don&#x27;t actually have a 4.3 device for testing, only an old 3G iPhone with 4.1.  I have devices that _would_ run iOS 4.3, but alas Apple doesn&#x27;t let you install older OSes by stopping the signing of them.<p>In advance, no, I don&#x27;t have a jailbroken iThing with saved blobs.<p>It is surprisingly hard to try to find an iOS 4.3 device on Craigslist, and yet 7% of my userbase is on iOS 4.3?!<p>Thanks for any ideas!
======
egb
Following up on this for anyone in a similar situation - I ended up finding a
guy who repairs old iPhones and thus has lots of parts, and he was able to put
a logic board with 4.3.5 in it into a shell and make a working test device for
me. Wasn't cheap, but now I'm 4.3 capable!

------
fbpcm
I'll have one I don't need anymore when the new iPhone comes out.

~~~
egb
Nice. I'll send you an email after the event to see what you've got. Thanks

